# But can it drive a car?



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Very impressive robot.

https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/24/boston-dynamics-atlas-gymnast/
The latest footage from Boston Dynamics is, unsurprisingly, both impressive and terrifying. Over the past few years we've seen Atlas navigate uneven terrain and even jump around a parkour course. This is on another level, though. The bipedal robot does a handstand, rolls around and even does a few jumping twists -- all without losing its balance.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

I never understood why Google sold Boston Dynamics to Softbank

_On 8 June 2017, Alphabet Inc. announced the sale of the company to Japan's SoftBank Group for an undisclosed sum. On April 2, 2019, Boston Dynamics acquired the Silicon Valley startup Kinema Systems.
https://www.kinemasystems.com/_

U would think BD & Kinema would be a good fit with google's Waymo.


----------

